# New Website Changes & Bug reporting tool nov 24/2015



## sunni (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello Folks!

You may have noticed we have some new changes to rollitup, we have upgraded our xenforo software since our breakdown the other day !
This should make rollitup a more pleasant browsing and chatting experience, we would like to thank everyone for their patience during our downtime!

You may have noticed some subtle changes a few bugs too!

ALREADY KNOWN BUGS /WORKING TO BE FIXED

- showing online when users are set to "show offline"

At the current moment I do not have a time line for this to be fixed but will update when I do!


If you encounter a bug PLEASE report it to me here!
But first, please make all details possible

mobile
-what phone model/type
-what mobile browser

PC
what browser?
windows ,linux or mac?
screenshots are my favourite


Thank you!


----------



## sunni (Dec 2, 2015)

****Name Alignment has been fixed****


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2015)

@sunni ,

The little green thing in the corner of my avatar is still showing my online status when I have my settings to "not" show it.
Moto e with chrome.


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> @sunni ,
> 
> The little green thing in the corner of my avatar is still showing my online status when I have my settings to "not" show it.
> Moto e with chrome.


yes thats still being fixed as of right now all thats been changed is the user name alignment

if you read first posts it says " already known bugs/ wworking ot be fixed"
and your exact problem is right under it

so to this date it is still not fixed.
when they are fixed i update.

i promise this is not me forgetting this is our web dev still working or still getting to the issue.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> yes thats still being fixed as of right now all thats been changed is the user name alignment
> 
> if you read first posts it says " already known bugs/ wworking ot be fixed"
> and your exact problem is right under it
> ...


My bad. Been under the weather lately. Just overlooked it.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 5, 2015)

Noticed logging in sometimes it says wrong password ??? puts you in another log in window and when you click log in your finally get logged in


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2015)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> Noticed logging in sometimes it says wrong password ??? puts you in another log in window and when you click log in your finally get logged in


chrome? right? happens to me on chrome all the time, this is a browser issue not a rollitup one its stupid.
just go into your browser settings delete the password saves and when you go to relog in on a fresh browser type your password correctly when it asks you to save it . save it
see if that works, and fixes your problem, if it doesnt come back to me and let me know


----------



## sunni (Dec 5, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> My bad. Been under the weather lately. Just overlooked it.


feel better


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2015)

sunni said:


> feel better


I'll try. This chest and head cold just keeps lingering. I do believe this is the worst cold I have ever had.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 5, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I'll try. This chest and head cold just keeps lingering. I do believe this is the worst cold I have ever had.


 this may sound stupid but give it try half teaspoon of cayeen pepper into 1 cup of boiling water drink it like tea tastes like crap but will in fact cure you


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 5, 2015)

2ANONYMOUS said:


> this may sound stupid but give it try half teaspoon of cayeen pepper into 1 cup of boiling water drink it like tea tastes like crap but will in fact cure you


I do it with fresh grown peppers. It clears the head out for a while.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2015)

Got a new bug. Every time I refresh a page or click on a new link on the website the alerts in my inbox pop back up.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 6, 2015)

My post are disappearing. I get stuck in this loop of an alert popping up in my alert box.


----------



## sunni (Dec 6, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> Got a new bug. Every time I refresh a page or click on a new link on the website the alerts in my inbox pop back up.


its not a bug the website is crashing...again already aware thanks for bringing it to attention
t


----------



## sunni (Dec 6, 2015)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/website-glitching-12-06-2015.892087/ heres the thread related to the problem. i dont expect it to be up anytime soon 
so i would just log off for the day to be honest. it took 2 days last time to fix


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 6, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> My post are disappearing. I get stuck in this loop of an alert popping up in my alert box.


mine is doing the same thing,, the web site just dropped some long messages,, i odnt feel like retyping them


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 6, 2015)

sunni said:


> its not a bug the website is crashing...again already aware thanks for bringing it to attention
> t


you mean we have to go outside and play!!!! LOL


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 6, 2015)

kinda seen the same thing but got double post appears to be fine now


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 6, 2015)

<<<< MOM THE WEBSITE IS BEING STRANGE


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 27, 2015)

Its acting weird again. Mainly alerts.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 27, 2015)

Hinkeyness again....


----------



## TWS (Dec 27, 2015)

Houston. typical sunday glitches ?


----------



## Tman20 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to report my problem, but I cannot post any new threads (and may not be able to "reply" to this post). I keep getting an error message. Basically says unable to post this thread. I also can see any of my previous messages from my profile. Probably operator error LOL. I sent a message on the contact screen but haven't seen a reply yet. Thanks


----------



## MisterBlah (Dec 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> its not a bug the website is crashing...again already aware thanks for bringing it to attention
> t


This is happening again. Started last night. Just an FYI.


----------



## GroErr (Dec 27, 2015)

Any update on the site issues today? Can't seem to post so this probably won't save anyhow...


----------



## GroErr (Dec 27, 2015)

Any update on today's site problems? This probably won't post but thought I'd try it... Nothing is being saved/posted, very annoying


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2015)

It's sunday morning.....somebody go wake up Rollie, he's fallen asleep drunk on his keyboard again....
P.S. Do you guy's want to arrange an intervention?...PM me


----------



## doublejj (Dec 27, 2015)

sunni said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/website-glitching-12-06-2015.892087/ heres the thread related to the problem. i dont expect it to be up anytime soon
> so i would just log off for the day to be honest. it took 2 days last time to fix


His drinking is getting worse.....


----------



## TWS (Dec 28, 2015)

I did your mum.


----------



## Keighan (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey Sunni I can't seem to post it says my threads been posted but when I get redirected it can't be found.


----------



## Fadedlady (Dec 28, 2015)

I can't see any postings I've placed or received. It keeps showing the last post from a week ago.


----------



## Fadedlady (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm nit sure if you're getting my posts, its not showing them as posting. I get an email alert saying I have alerts but when I go to view it they're the old posts. It's nit showing me new posts.


----------



## Fadedlady (Dec 28, 2015)

I get a message saying I have new unread posts but when I touch on it it goes to Rollitup error. Still can't see if my posts are on here!


----------



## mushroom head (Dec 28, 2015)

Can't view new messages/alerts.


----------



## borbor (Dec 28, 2015)

yeah alerts are screwed up and I'm not seeing stuff I post.
Google chrome on windows 10, by the way if that has anything to do with it, but that would shock me.
I posted something in my journal, it didn't show up so I started retyping it, a couple of minutes in I got the "messages have been posted since you loaded the page, view them?" so I clicked that and my post showed up, and it said I had three new alerts (bottom left of screen), I went to view my alerts (top right of screen), it said I had no new alerts, I clicked "show all" because that's worked once or twice, just my older alerts showed up. When I clicked the most recent one with the intention of going back to my journal, the new post in my journal was gone. Just checked back, still gone, it's been about 10 minutes. Also noticing that threads I have read still appear unread (thread titles in bold)
It seems to me that rollitup is trying to convince me that nothing has happened on the forum since around 8:30 A.M. yesterday.

It almost seems like every post just goes into a black hole, with the exception of that one time I waited for a couple of minutes and it let me see the post in my thread that I had just made.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2015)

This blows.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm not getting as many likes as usual.. Something must be wrong with the website?


----------



## 517BlckBerry (Dec 28, 2015)

acting weird for me also. my thread was hopping around. itd show new posts then not show them. now other stuff messing up. no big deal though these things happen.


----------



## heckler73 (Dec 28, 2015)

The hinkey is hinkeying.
What is a hinkey? I don't know...but I bet when they find out what's wrong, then we'll know what a hinkey is.
Is this because of climate change?
Or has the server been over-watered?


----------



## skunkwreck (Dec 28, 2015)

When will it be fixed....I'm jonesing for RIU


----------



## Tim Fox (Dec 28, 2015)

It's half the fun


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 28, 2015)

Thank god, I thought I was in trouble.


----------



## BobBitchen (Dec 28, 2015)

^^^ into Monday ?


----------



## nuggs (Dec 28, 2015)

two days now


----------



## whitebb2727 (Dec 28, 2015)

Wtf?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Dec 28, 2015)

@sunni site haven't been working for me since yesterday


----------



## sunni (Dec 28, 2015)

we are aware of the website issues affecting rollitup (since they started on late saturday evening)
it is indeed very much broken.

i alerted the admin yesterday who is out of the country and he alerted the server admin
i have no eta on when it will be fixed.

im sorry for the inconvenience this has caused


----------



## dlftmyers (Dec 28, 2015)

Not good


----------



## 808newb (Dec 28, 2015)

Alert loop still.


----------



## 808newb (Dec 28, 2015)

Cannot search my own content


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 29, 2015)

Every time RIU crashes, I find another forum to join. 

SO FAR, I've joined three. 

That's a hint, people; recurrent problems will drive traffic- AWAY.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2015)

please read here https://www.rollitup.org/t/website-issues-please-read.894299/ for more information and my "statement" on the matter,


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 28, 2015)

the poosp not going down the drain, no matter how hard i stomp on it.


----------



## worldsandreams (Dec 28, 2015)

on Mozilla cant update my threads and keep getting the same damn alert over and over again i even unfollowed thread and im still getting the same alerts


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

@sunni , i get alerts, click it & it takes me to an already read post, I go back & click again & it takes me to the new post. doing it on desktop & tablet, another member said he was having the same prob. Is there something going on? just us?


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> @sunni , i get alerts, click it & it takes me to an already read post, I go back & click again & it takes me to the new post. doing it on desktop & tablet, another member said he was having the same prob. Is there something going on? just us?


Going back like on the webpage maybe screwing it up 
Try clicking and than refreshing instead of hitting back


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

I thought Rollie was on the wagon for good this time...


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 7, 2016)

I'd like to report a bug, please. When I visit certain sections of the site, I am visually assaulted by nazis, hate-mongers, sexists, and racists.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'd like to report a bug, please. When I visit certain sections of the site, I am visually assaulted by nazis, hate-mongers, sexists, and racists.


please take a number & wait in line...


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Going back like on the webpage maybe screwing it up
> Try clicking and than refreshing instead of hitting back


Im not going back anywhere, open RIU, click on alert from xxx, it takes me to the thread but not to xxx's post, I scroll back up to alert & click again & then it takes me to xxx's post, not a big thing, but I have had to click the same alert twice everytime, for the last couple of days


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> I'd like to report a bug, please. When I visit certain sections of the site, I am visually assaulted by nazis, hate-mongers, sexists, and racists.





doublejj said:


> I thought Rollie was on the wagon for good this time...


This area is for website technical support please try not to crowd it 
Users who come here are having issues and may not see my helpful responses if we have people cluttering it with these kinda posts 

Thanks guys !


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> Im not going back anywhere, open RIU, click on alert from xxx, it takes me to the thread but not to xxx's post, I scroll back up to alert & click again & then it takes me to xxx's post, not a big thing, but I have had to click the same alert twice everytime, for the last couple of days


Oh I'm sorry I must've misread 
Is the thread have a lot of pictures like growing. Photos ? 
I find when I click an alert on a post that has a lot of pictures the pictures load slower so the page jumps around and than I never find the post I was alerted in until I scroll down


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> This area is for website technical support please try not to crowd it
> Users who come here are having issues and may not see my helpful responses if we have people cluttering it with these kinda posts
> 
> Thanks guys !


My bad!


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Oh I'm sorry I must've misread
> Is the thread have a lot of pictures like growing. Photos ?
> I find when I click an alert on a post that has a lot of pictures the pictures load slower so the page jumps around and than I never find the post I was alerted in until I scroll down


every thread, I had to click your alert twice to get to your post just now...


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> every thread, I had to click your alert twice to get to your post just now...


Weird ok so it's not the page loading with big pictures 
I've not heard of anyone else having this problem as of right now 
If you have not already Can you clear your cookies and cache ? And see if that works ? 
If you have not already can you log out and log back in ?
Have you tried several different browsers ?if not what browser are you using right now ? 

Thanks


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

using chrome on both tablet & desk top, Mac & android, cleared cookies, did it all day yesterday & all day today. Ill try signing off & back on.
tnx for the reply


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> using chrome on both tablet & desk top, Mac & android, cleared cookies, did it all day yesterday & all day today. Ill try signing off & back on.
> tnx for the reply


Let me know if it works
If not I'll report your problem to the web developer


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh could you also try a different browser like say Firefox I wanna see if it's just one browser or not and I'm not having the issue so I need youn


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

nope, clicked the alert for your above post, not there, scrolled back up, clicked again & there it is,,, strange stuff... just annoying.....
tnx for looking into it

peace bob


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

sunni said:


> Oh could you also try a different browser like say Firefox I wanna see if it's just one browser or not and I'm not having the issue so I need youn


OK. Safari now, could u please post here & ill check


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> OK. Safari now, could u please post here & ill check


Posting posting !


----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 7, 2016)

OK.. works on Safari..
Ill check my tablet with another browser.. tnx sunni


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2016)

BobBitchen said:


> OK.. works on Safari..
> Ill check my tablet with another browser.. tnx sunni


Ah ha yay! I like Firefox
I'll let them know it's on chrome
Thanks for testing it out for me
Let the other guy know too 

Try to use a different browser until I can get it fixed
Thanks bob


----------

